# Bailey and Tiger



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Bailey( Ragdoll) and Tiger (DLH) are looking for a new home together. They are not used to living with cats, other than each other and have never lived with dogs, so we are looking for a pet free home. They currently live with a toddler, but they are scared of him and hide away, so a child free home is necessary. Bailey and Tiger are friendly, gentle cats. Bailey is quite timid and easily frightened, but he thrives on love and attention. Tiger is more confident and equally loving. The boys are indoor cats, but do have supervised outside access. For more details
click this link Ragdolls Seeking New Families
If you are interested in these two please fill in the on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these two are still looking for a forever home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These two have no gone to their new home


----------

